# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Gordelroos/Zona/Herpes zoster - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Gordelroos* 
Synoniem: herpes zoster/zona 

*Wat is het?* 
Herpes zoster of gordelroos is een zeer pijnlijke, plotseling optredende huidreactie, die gepaard gaat met kleine blaasjes. Het wordt veroorzaakt door een reactivatie van het waterpokkenvirus. 

Waterpokken
Waterpokken (varicella) is een virusinfectie die vrijwel iedereen in de kinderjaren doormaakt. Tijdens de infectie (die de gehele huid aandoet) wordt het virus door het afweermechanisme van het lichaam opgeruimd. Een deel van de virussen weet zich echter te ‘verschuilen’ in zenuwcellen van het ruggemerg, bij voorkeur zenuwcellen die in verbinding staan met de huid. Het virus blijft gedurende het gehele leven in deze cellen aanwezig zonder dat het problemen veroorzaakt. 
In bepaalde omstandigheden echter, vooral bij daling van de weerstand, kan een deel van de virussen weer actief worden. Zij groeien dan langs de zenuwbanen naar de huid toe en geven daar de pijnlijke huidafwijking die wij gordelroos noemen. 


*Hoe ziet het eruit?* 
De eerste klachten bij herpes zoster zijn meestal branderigheid en pijn in een bepaald huidgebied. Dit is het huidgebied dat door een specifieke zenuwbaan vanuit het ruggemerg wordt verzorgd. Een dergelijk huidgebied noemt men een ‘dermatoom’. 
Klachten van gordelroos treden dan ook bijna altijd in een duidelijk afgegrensd huidgebied op. Op de romp en in het gelaat zijn de afwijkingen typisch halfzijdig gelocaliseerd. Wanneer het gezicht of voorhoofd is aangedaan is er vaak ook sprake van heftige hoofdpijn voordat de huidafwijkingen ontstaan. 
De huid wordt rood en er ontstaan binnen enkele uren tot dagen met helder vocht gevulde blaasjes. Deze blaasjes zijn meestal in kleine groepjes gelegen. Na ongeveer 10 dagen drogen de blaasjes in en verdwijnt de rode uitslag ook geleidelijk. Soms kunnen tijdens het indroogproces nog nieuwe blaasjes ontstaan. Gedurende deze gehele periode is er sprake van veel pijn in de huid.


*Wie kan het krijgen?* 
Omdat vrijwel iedereen ooit een infectie met het waterpokkenvirus heeft doorgemaakt kan in principe iedereen gordelroos ontwikkelen. Mensen van 60 jaar en ouder hebben de meeste kans gordelroos te krijgen. Bij kinderen wordt het slechts zeer zelden gezien. 
Mensen met een verlaagde weerstand (zoals mensen die prednison gebruiken) hebben een grotere kans om een aanval van gordelroos te ontwikkelen. Patienten met een zeer lage weerstand kunnen ook uitgebreide, zeer ernstige, gordelroosinfecties krijgen. Deze zijn dan niet meer beperkt tot een dermatoom van de huid, maar kunnen zelfs de hele huid beslaan. 


*Gordelroos in het gelaat* 
Deze vorm verdient extra aandacht. Gordelroos in het gelaat gaat vaak met zeer ernstige (hoofd)pijn gepaard. Soms kunnen de gezichtsspieren tijdelijk uitvallen door de virusinfectie. Deze uitval herstelt bij de meerderheid van de patienten volledig. 
Wanneer het oog zich in het gordelroosgebied bevindt kunnen ook onstekingsprocessen in het oog ontstaan die, wanneer zij niet worden behandeld, in sommige gevallen tot blijvende schade kunnen leiden. Bij gordelroos in het ooggebied dient altijd onderzoek door een oogarts plaats te vinden. 
Gordelroos in het gelaat is ook een indicatie voor het starten met anti-virale geneesmiddelen.


*Hoe wordt gordelroos vastgesteld?* 
Meestal is het voor de arts niet moeilijk om gordelroos te herkennen. Bij twijfel kan een kweek worden gedaan van een blaasje. Hiermee is het virus goed aan te tonen. Het duurt altijd wel enige dagen voordat de uitslag bekend is. 


*Pijn* 
Een van de grootste problemen bij gordelroos is pijn. Deze pijn is soms bijzonder heftig en kan tot een half jaar nadat de gordelroos verdwenen is aanhouden. Deze ‘post-herpetische pijn’ wordt vooral gezien bij oudere patienten en na gordelroos in het gelaat. 
Goede pijnstilling is dus erg belangrijk. 


*Is het besmettelijk?* 
Tijdens de gordelroos aanval, vooral op het moment dat blaasjes op de huid aanwezig zijn, kan het virus worden overgedragen aan mensen die nog nooit een varicella-virus hebben doorgemaakt. In de praktijk zijn dit vooral kinderen. Omdat varicella-infecties voor pasgeborenen en babies gevaarlijk kan zijn moeten mensen met een actieve gordelroos het contact met deze kinderen vermijden. 
Andersom is het zo dat bij ouderen die in contact komen met kinderen met een waterpokken infectie door dit contact een gordelroos kan worden uitgelokt. 


*Hoe wordt het behandeld?* 
Gordelroos geneest in principe spontaan. Meestal kan worden volstaan met pijnbestrijding en indrogende therapie voor de blaasjes. Soms is het nodig om infectie met bacterieen in de beschadigde huid te voorkomen of te bestrijden. 
Wanneer in de eerste 3 dagen van de aanval wordt begonnen met anti-virus therapie zal in de regel de duur van de aanval en ook de duur van de pijn worden verminderd. Deze anti-virale therapie kan in tabletvorm gegeven worden en in bijzonder ernstige gevallen per infuus. 

Anti-virale therapie wordt gestart bij: 
-gordelroos in het gelaat 
-gordelroos bij patienten met een sterk verlaagde weerstand 
-vroege gordelroos bij oudere patienten. 


*Wat zijn de vooruitzichten?* 
Gelukkig treedt gordelroos maar eenmalig op. Bij herhaalde aanvallen is een onderzoek naar een gestoorde afweer en verminderde weerstand belangrijk.

(bron:huidinfo.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*HERPES ZOSTER (Gordelroos)*

*Ontstaan*
Gordelroos ontstaat door lokale reactivering van het varicella-zoster-virus. Komt vooral bij ouderen voor en bij verzwakte weerstand. De incidentie is circa 3/1000 per jaar, opklimmend tot 10/1000 per jaar bij 80-jarigen. Circa de helft van 90-jarigen heeft het ooit gehad. Circa 6% krijgt het een tweede keer (meestal na vele jaren). 

*Klinisch beeld:* 
*Gegroepeerde vesikels, vesiculopustels met soms umbilicatie (indeuking, delle), later erosies. Unilateraal gelokaliseerd, in het verzorgingsgebied van één of meer sensibele zenuwen (met name van romp, hals, schouder en arm, echter ook van hersenzenuwen: nervus trigeminus, nervus facialis). 

*Vaak hevige pijn, met name bij volwassenen. Immuungecompromitteerde patiënten hebben grotere kans op ernstig beloop van gordelroos en post-herpetische pijn. Na een aanval neemt de afweer tegen het virus weer toe, maar een nieuwe uitbarsting van gordelroos blijft mogelijk. De herpesblaasjes kunnen gedurende de eerste 1-2 weken besmettelijk zijn voor personen die nog geen waterpokken hebben gehad (leidend tot waterpokken). Thuisblijven van werk of school is niet zinvol. De ziekte is gevaarlijk voor pasgeborenen als moeder gordelroos heeft in de periode vijf dagen vóór tot en met twee dagen na de geboorte en voor patiënten met een gestoorde afweer (leukemie, AIDS, immunosuppressiva). 


*Diagnostiek:* 
De diagnose wordt gesteld op het klinisch beeld, maar kan worden bevestigd door microscopisch onderzoek (directe IF of Tzanck test), kweek of PCR van blaasjesvocht of uitstrijk ulcusbodem, of serologisch onderzoek (herhalen na 10 dagen). 
Voor een direct preparaat vesikel inhoud of schraapsel van de bodem van de vesikels/ulcera vergaren met mesje, pincetpunt of achterkant wattenstokje (niet met wattenbol zelf, absorbeert al het vocht) en twee rondjes uitstrijken op een objectglas. DD: herpes simplex, Coxsackievirus. Zonodig banale kweek (superinfectie) en oriënterend lab naar afweerstoornissen (vooral bij recidieven).


*Therapie:* 
meestal is geen therapie nodig. Secundaire infectie voorkomen, en pijn bestrijden.
-R/ Zinkoxidesmeersel FNA of ZOK-zalf, eventueel Flammazine of fucidinecrème 2-3 dd.
-R/ Paracetamol/codeine tot 6 dd 500/20 mg, Tramal (tramadol) 2-4 dd 50-100 mg, of MS-contin 2 dd 10-30 mg.

Bij hevige infecties of bij oudere patiënten heeft het zin om antivirale therapie te starten (mits binnen 48-72 uur na begin uitslag) om de ernst en duur en de kans op post-herpetische neuralgie te verminderen. Antivirale therapie is verder geïndiceerd bij verminderde weerstand en bij herpes zoster in het gelaat (m.n. zoster ophthalmicus). Passieve immunisatie met immunoglobuline is zinloos.

-R/ Zelitrex (valaciclovir) 3 dd 1000 mg gedurende 7 dagen, of:
-R/ Famvir (famciclovir) 3 dd 500 mg gedurende 7 dagen, of: 
-R/ Zovirax forte (aciclovir), 5 dd 800 mg gedurende 7 dagen. Bij nierfunctiestoornissen: bij een klaring van 10-25 ml/min 3-4 dd 800 mg, bij < 10 ml/min 2 dd 800 mg.

Bij ernstige gegeneraliseerde Herpes zoster aciclovir intraveneus geven:
-R/ Zovirax (aciclovir) 5 mg/kg/8 uur i.v.. Bij nierfunctiestoornissen: bij een klaring van 25-50 ml/min 5 mg/kg/12 uur, bij 10-25 ml/min 5 mg/kg/24 uur, bij < 10 ml/min 2.5 mg/kg/24 uur en na elke dialyse

(bron: huidinfo.nl)

----------


## korenhalm

Ik heb vandaag van mijn huisarts te horen gekregen dat ik gordelroos heb in mijn gezicht,aan de zijkant van mijn neus en op de wang begingt nu ook een bult te komen. Ik heb Aciclovir gekregen 5x dgs 1 tablet en Omeprazol tegen maagklachten. het is pijnlijk maar jeukt niet echt. Hoe kom ik er achter dat ik last van mijn nieren zou kunnen krijgen. Ik slik veel medicijnen per dag = inhalaties 10 medicijnen en 1x per week Methotrexaat, kan dat problemen op leveren, dit middel slik ik voor RA (Reumatoide Artritis)

----------


## Agnes574

Let op je urine!!(teveel,te geel,te ruikend??)
Verdere info zal ik nog zoeken!!

----------


## Leontien

*Gordelroos* is een infectie van de huid door het waterpokkenvirus. Vrijwel iedereen heeft als kind de waterpokken gehad. Het virus blijft na deze ziekte in het lichaam aanwezig en kan later weer actief worden. Het veroorzaakt dan in een bepaald huidgebied gordelroos. Meestal gebeurt dat op oudere leeftijd.

*Verschijnselen*
U heeft last van pijn of jeuk in een bepaald huidgebied, meestal op de romp aan één kant van uw lichaam. Later wordt de huid rood en ontstaan rode blaasjes. Na twee tot vier weken verdwijnen de klachten weer.

Gordelroos op de romp kan bij gezonde mensen meestal geen kwaad en herstelt vanzelf. Bij ouderen en indien de infectie op het hoofd of de hals zit kunnen er ernstige klachten ontstaan, zoals hevige pijn in het betrokken gebied of een ooginfectie. Een aantal mensen houdt na de infectie pijnklachten over in het gebied van de gordelroos.

*Behandeling*
Bij gezonde mensen herstelt gordelroos meestal vanzelf in twee tot vier weken. Daarbij kan uw arts zinkoxidesmeersel of een pijnstiller voorschrijven tegen de jeuk en pijn.

*Enkele Medicatie*
-Uw arts kan _valaciclovir_ voorschrijven bij een infectie met veel klachten, bij ouderen of als de infectie in de buurt van het hoofd zit.
Valaciclovir remt de groei van het virus en bestrijdt zo de oorzaak van de infectie. Na een paar dagen van gebruik merkt u dat de klachten afnemen.
Bij patienten met een verminderde werking van de nieren is de uitscheiding van Valaciclovir trager dan normaal het geval is. Als uw nieren minder goed werken, zal uw arts een lagere dosering kiezen.
Valaciclovir versterkt de bijwerking van het HIV-middel indinavir (Crixivan) op de nieren.

-_Famvir_ behoort tot een groep van geneesmiddelen die gebruikt worden bij de behandeling van virusinfecties (antivirale middelen).

Gebruik Famvir niet
 Als u allergisch (overgevoelig) bent voor het werkzaam bestanddeel of penciclovir of voor één van de andere bestanddelen van Famvir. U kunt overgevoeligheid herkennen aan bijvoorbeeld huiduitslag, jeuk of een opgezwollen gezicht.
 Als uw nieren niet goed werken. Als uw nieren niet goed werken, dient u uw arts te raadplegen vóórdat u Famvir gebruikt. In sommige gevallen is het noodzakelijk om de dosering van dit geneesmiddel aan te passen.


Bron: bijsluiter,efarma.nl, consumed.nl

----------


## Agnes574

*Zona*


*Zona wordt veroorzaakt door een reactivatie van het varicellavirus*

Zona wordt gekenmerkt door pijnlijke huiduitslag (blaasjes), met jeuk en een branderig gevoel tot gevolg. Dit doet zich vaak voor aan slechts één kant van de romp of de rug. Zona treft hoofdzakelijk mensen die ouder zijn dan 50 jaar. Het risico om getroffen te worden door zona stijgt ook duidelijk met de leeftijd. Alle mensen met zona hebben iets met elkaar gemeen, namelijk dat ze de waterpokken hebben gehad. Zona is inderdaad een reactivatie van het varicella- of waterpokkenvirus. Nadat men de waterpokken heeft gehad, zijn de meeste virussen verdwenen, behalve sommige die latent aanwezig blijven in de klieren. Het is waarschijnlijk dat deze virussen in een periode waarin het immuunsysteem verzwakt is, opnieuw geactiveerd worden en dan zona veroorzaken. Zowat 20% van de mensen die waterpokken gehad hebben, krijgt op een bepaald ogenblik te maken met zona.


*Kan zona overgedragen worden op andere mensen?* 

Het antwoord is "neen": zona is niet besmettelijk. Men krijgt geen zona nadat men in contact is geweest met een persoon die door zona getroffen is.

In sommige gevallen, kan iemand die in contact is geweest met een door zona getroffen persoon wel waterpokken krijgen. Dat is het geval met mensen die nooit waterpokken hebben gehad (10% van de bevolking) en die daarbij in contact zijn geweest met het vocht van de blaasjes.

Tijdens een zona-aanval, ontstaan blaasjes (puistjes) gevuld met een vocht waarin bestanddelen van het waterpokkenvirus zitten. Dit vocht kan andere mensen besmetten als het met slijmvlies in contact komt. Het volstaat bijvoorbeeld al om even in de ogen te wrijven met een door het virus besmette hand.

Deze besmetting kan gevaarlijk zijn voor mensen met een verzwakt immuunsysteem, maar ook voor pasgeborenen en zwangere vrouwen (gevaarlijk voor de foetus). Wie getroffen is door zona, doet er dus goed aan geen contact te zoeken met risicopersonen: zeer jonge kinderen, zwangere vrouwen en mensen met een immunodepressie.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

